# Setting up tank



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

Does a betta tank need to cycle like other tanks?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes it does...but.....
if you set up a 5 gallon tank with a heater and filter you can add your betta soon after it is set up...just do a 25-30% water change every other day...


----------



## MsAquarium (Mar 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

don't forget to use dechlorinated water.


----------

